# Orlando!!!!!!!!!



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't want to underrate just how good the Magic are but after our horribly average season it's just amazing how things worked out. Dwight and the Magic are good but it might be the most favourable matchup that we could have asked for, outside of having a top 2 seed, which was never going to happen. 

It's more than a little scary going up against Dwight, the best center since Shaq was in his prime, but Rasho has shown he can make the young man work for everything he gets. 

Nelson, Arroyo, Dooling is an adequate PG rotation to match with Dwight but we've should have a clear advantage with Forderon. 

The Magic don't have a great dribble drive wing to scorch Parker and co. Bogans is a defensive-minded shooter. Moon has the length to contest Lewis. And we match up pretty well with Turk. 

We're still the underdogs by a large margin but we've got a shot to get past the first round. I can't wait to watch this series.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i like the matchup, i've been calling for it

if we win at chicago, and we will. we'll finish 5- on the win column from last season. bosh missed 15+, ford missed 20+; they are supposed to be our 1 & 2. the season to me, is not that much of a dissapointment. we aren't playing the celtics or pistons, not even lebron, this could really be to T.O.'s advantage

Bosh/Howard is a heavyweight bout. it's gonna be crazy.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

SVG going to throw a lot of doubles of Bosh. Maybe we'll finally see the benefit of having a shooter like Kapono. 

Damn this is going to be a good series. When does is start, next Sat/Sun?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This could go either way, but I just think Orlando has far more firepower than Toronto. If Toronto lacks they will lose quick.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

Hedo, and Lewis are going to score at will, Moon and Parker cannot guard them. Howard is going to dominate inside, when we double he will kick it out for threes. Best case scenario this series goes 4-2.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It starts THIS weekend, not sure if its saturday or sunday. Pretty pumped, with the St Pierre fight, then playoffs begin.. wooh

I like the matchup, but I'm not as confident as I was before.. Because we've been playing awful lately, and the Magic have been playing good. We definetly have to step it up.

I think Delfino is the xfactor in this series. We need that scoring from the wing desperately, and I can see a guy like him getting amped for the playoffs.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

remember.. Bargnani turned it on in the playoffs last year too.


orlando is still a 50+ win team, and we are really played down to our opponents, but i think this is gonna be a good hard fought series.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Playoff schedule will be made wednesday but I assume the raps will play saturday seeing as sunday is reserved for the big name teams and players


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I actually think Calderon will be the deciding factor of this series. Our starting 5 might fall behind by a tad to their starting 5, but if Calderon can play like he did in the first half of the season, our bench will simply out class theirs.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Also can someone step up and make some game threads for the playoffs? I can only make gimp ones without pictures because I'm not very good with forums. It'll suck if that's what we have for the playoffs.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

man, if it starts this weekend iam screwed, this weekend is like the heart of my exam period  but either way I am really psyched about this match up. Has the potential to be the best first round series in the East. I think Bargs will have a good series, hes had some decent games againist Orlando this season. Rasho and Bosh will make Dwight work at both ends of the floor.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We need to rebound and make shots. As simple as that. Let Orlando score as much as they can but don't give second point opportunities. If we pull that off and we don't go in shooting slumps we will win. It's just tough to outrebound Orlando. Dwight is just so much better than Bosh at rebounding. They are better as a team as well.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

chocolove said:


> man, if it starts this weekend iam screwed, this weekend is like the heart of my exam period  but either way I am really psyched about this match up. Has the potential to be the best first round series in the East. I think Bargs will have a good series, hes had some decent games againist Orlando this season. Rasho and Bosh will make Dwight work at both ends of the floor.


That sucks, I hear ya man, I had that happened to me the last couple of years. However, considering that this is my last semester of my undergraduate, I've been pseudo-blessed in having 4 exams in five days and have it all wrap saturday afternoon. Tough little stretch but at least I can rest easy soon.

All in all, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Like one of the posters above said, SVG will be throwing many double teams on Bosh, so Sam Mitchell PLEASE UNLEASH JASON KAPONO!!!!!!!. People been saying he was a waste and a bad signing, but he has not been used properly to his capabilities. 

In this series he can be a major factor along with Jose. Sam needs to run plays by setting screens for Jason Kapono, and getting him some open looks. J-Moon will be a non factor, Parker will be on and off. TJ, Bosh, Rasho, Jason Kapono, Jose, and Andrea will be the main players who will have to step up their games in this series for the Raptors to win


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

DWADE4 said:


> Like one of the posters above said, SVG will be throwing many double teams on Bosh, so Sam Mitchell PLEASE UNLEASH JASON KAPONO!!!!!!!. People been saying he was a waste and a bad signing, but he has not been used properly to his capabilities.
> 
> In this series he can be a major factor along with Jose. Sam needs to run plays by setting screens for Jason Kapono, and getting him some open looks. *J-Moon will be a non factor,* Parker will be on and off. TJ, Bosh, Rasho, Jason Kapono, Jose, and Andrea will be the main players who will have to step up their games in this series for the Raptors to win


I am not so sure about Moon being a non factor. He has the length to bother both Hedo and Lewis, if we can limit Oralndo to Dunks by Howard and only one of Turk or Lewis going off we can be in all the games. The only wing that can do that for us in MOON. I do hope that Kapono get his shot going and Calderon eats up Arroyo and Dooling!


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

Or we can just watch Hedo light Toronto up for 30+ a game.
Toronto may have Bosh, but Orlando is way more balanced.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

NikesNextDynasty said:


> Or we can just watch Hedo light Toronto up for 30+ a game.
> Toronto may have Bosh, but Orlando is way more balanced.


Hedo has been been great this year, but Toronto is more than just Bosh. Take a look at Rasho's last month. Ford is rounding back into form and his mid range game is money, scoring in double digits in 11 of his last 12 games shooting over 46% from the field for the year. Parker is steady and plays great team ball. Calderon brings everyone together and is a player made for the playoffs! Seems like decent balance to me.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

to bad we still dont have garbo


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

as the regular season winds to a close... 

*1) i'm glad tj ford is healthy.* i don't know if his trade stock has recovered fully but i don't know if it ever will. i think this is pretty much the best we could've hoped for. he's productive, important and seemingly healthy again. 

*2) the team on the whole doesn't look cohesive right now* and tj is the prime example. he's not the vocal leader that he was before, and that might be a good or bad thing, but i think it's important to note because i see that as a clear sign that he thinks his days in toronto are numbered. he's not quoted as often in the papers, he's not as vocal in team huddles, he's more chummy chummy than he used to be with his opponents; it looks a lot a different. 

i don't know where john lucas fits in the picture but i'm sure he's still tj's confidante, and if tj's having a tough time returning to his old role, i'm sure lucas feels like a bit of an outcast. i would be shocked if bargnani worked out at his camp this summer because: 1) i expect tj to be gone; 2) as a result, i expect lucas to be gone; 3) hell, bargnani might be gone too. and it's just as well, imo, since i never thought john lucas, houston and andrea bargnani made much sense anyway. i think it was a public relations game from the start.

*3) i like sam mitchell but i can't get it out of my head: this might be the end.* colangelo may have to swallow some of sam's extension but i think he wants to swallow it more than he wants to keep sam around. remember, sam is babcock's property. i'm sure colangelo was persuaded by bosh's free agency more than anything else to give sam a shot in year one, but now that that's water under the bridge, this team's performance has to speak for itself. it's not a good thing for sam mitchell, imo, to have a team of underachievers and inconsistent role players.

*4) i feel for chris bosh. *i think he sees it all. if he's thinking about next year, i wouldn't blame him- things are probably going to look a lot different... again. he's turning to the fans now, imo, more because he has no one else to rely on than because he wants to get them riled up. i mean, he's an excellent leader, and he'd probably be calling on the fans regardless, but not like this. imo, he looks like he's also given up on the team as it currently sits and is doing anything he can to get through the year and avoid feeling guilty about it. you see him now with tj and bargnani specifically, and it's like he has nothing to say to them anymore. imo, his eyes say it all, "what's the use?"

*5) when's the last time darrick martin huddled with jose and tj?* it's the same thing. it's clear that things aren't clicking. 

---

i look forward to two things. first, we have a team of assets that can be moved. we can shuffle the deck chairs (on the titanic?) if we want to, for better or worse. 

second, i firmly believe this team can still make some noise in the playoffs. it's absurd. the 07/08 eastern conference has to be among the worst conferences in history (perhaps the very worst) and a team like us, who's been underachieving the whole time, couldn't pick a better year to underachieve. if we turn it around, we have a legit shot at the finals- in which case all the foregone conclusions listed above (trading tj, trading bargs, trading everyone but jose and chris) would be reconsidered. 

so i wouldn't write the future in cement quite yet. but things do have to change and they haven't changed all year. we'll see if there's anything new to write about this team once the playoffs come to a close. things could be completely different- or exactly the same.

peace


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I will wait till after our playoff run is over before I decide what i would like to happen. Ford has played well, and his stock has recovered somewhat. Will he step up in the playoff? Will Bargs step up? Will Moon crumble? Will Rasho play himself into an extension? Will Jose take over in the big games?

All these things will help me answer what questions I have about the direction this team is going.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, we are a .500 team right now, and a .500 team will need changes in the offseason.

Regarding Bargnani I doubt that he will be traded. He will likely have the trade deadline or even the entire next season to prove himself, but that will be his last chance in TO in my opinion. I think the same goes with Mitchell. This year there were some injuries, but if he screws up the playoffs and limps out of the gates next year, expect him to be fired after the season is over. 

When I listened to Colangelo's last interview, I think it's quite clear that either Ford or Calderon will be traded this summer. Calderon will definitely be re-signed, and I somehow have a feeling that it will be Ford that's going to be out the door.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

billfindlay I am with you, this season has been so up and down I really do not know what to expect come the weekend. Just got to cross my fingers and hope for the best I think.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I wonder how much hack-a-dwight will be employed down the stretch of games. we've shown, earlier in the season, a fantastic ability to hit shots and make comebacks by drawing the game out.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic in 5. I explained why over on the Magic board.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

ballocks said:


> as the regular season winds to a close...
> 
> *1) i'm glad tj ford is healthy.* i don't know if his trade stock has recovered fully but i don't know if it ever will. i think this is pretty much the best we could've hoped for. he's productive, important and seemingly healthy again.
> 
> ...


dude, those are some startling observations/speculations that hit close to home. you should really write this stuff down. maybe even start YOUR OWN thread in an internet discussion forum

this has to be the most discombobulated raptor playoff team we've had, heading into the postseason. we've got a team of professionals that are unsure about their peers and their firm. they're damn good professionals. Sam is. TJ is. CB4 is as professinal as it gets. even Andrea is professional in his own aloof Italian style. it's in this professionalism that I believe their joy has hidden. 

the guys have been playing like it's their jobs and that is a reflection of Sam's mentality and team composition. people say you can't turn it (that spark) on or off but every team gets turned on by the playoffs to different degrees.

aside from the Cavs, there's no other team with the potential to turn their game around more than ours. our synergies have sputtered, for many reasons. we really have lost our mojo, our groove, our confidence, and our passion.

we've still been playing pretty hard, not playoff hard but pretty hard so thankfully Mitchell doesn't have to crank up the effort level by 1000%. he also doesn't need to transform the way they play. he simply say a few choice, inspirational words, and let the atmosphere that is the NBA playoffs do the rest. it's a war and even the most jaded professionals can't help but get up for it and each other.

anything can happen. hell, our amazing shooting team might actually consistently hit shots. we do have the potential to beat Orlando. the most upset Raptor fans are those that realize how good we could be, or should be, with this team.

yes changes are a coming. i wouldn't be surprised to see BC's new Raptors 3rd in the East next year but something is starting to tell me that he might (should) do more than shuffle the deck chairs. i could easily see us missing the playoffs next season with BC jetisoning Sam, one of the PGs, etc. would Colangelo ever set himself for such "failure"? i'm not sure. can he fix this team in another single offseason? he has the pieces to make them better, most definitely, but is that enough?

we'll get back to all that in due time but right now it's all about Orlando.

don't sleep on Mo Evans


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

NikesNextDynasty said:


> Or we can just watch Hedo light Toronto up for 30+ a game.
> Toronto may have Bosh, but Orlando is way more balanced.


we've similar balance. you're a little heavier on the wing but our perimeter game is comparable. we've both got one star inside that shoots the bulk of the team's free throws, yours is certainly bigger but not necessarily better. we're heavier at the point. raps SHOULD have the better bench but that's an unknown x-factor.

there's going to be a lot of 3-pointers in this series.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i gave a shout out to mo evans on the magic board.

he killed the ATL tonight, watched the magic win that one.

Parker/Moon/Delfino/Kapono/ vs. Shard & Turkey

Bosh & Rasho vs Dwight

Calderon & Ford vs. Jameer, Keyon & Arroyo

x-factor for Orlando is Evans, x-factor for Toronto could be Bargnani


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I love how the Orlando fans are completely under estimating the raps reminds me of last year when we did the same to New Jersey


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

well, i'm sure they think we're underestimating them as well, as we seemed to new jersey fans last year.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I love how the Orlando fans are completely under estimating the raps reminds me of last year when we did the same to New Jersey


Well when the Raptors have only beaten a total of 2 winning teams in the last 3 months, it is easy to look down on them. It isn't like the Raptors stormed into the playoffs. They limped into the playoffs. The Magic have been cruising since mid March, have the 2nd best road record in the league and 2nd best conference record in the east. I think it is pretty easy to see why Magic fans are confident.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

"don't sleep on Mo Evans"

Ya, and JJ Redick might light us up too.......although I do wish he got playing time.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The guy I'm scared of is Brian Cook. Sources tell me the reason why most experts don't think Lakers can win it this year is because they don't have Cook anymore.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

yeah, my bad. i'm worrying about next season before this season has even taken off yet (let alone finished). the next two+ weeks will be the ones to define our season. the rest is the past. and that can wait.

there are a few things i'll be looking out for vs the magic. #1, i expect us to win.  #2, sam and stan aren't exactly bff's- and they're both very heated on the sidelines. you turn this series into an epic 6 or 7 gamer and both head coaches will find themselves in straitjackets. #3, rashard vs jamario will be a lot of fun. jamario's like a poor man's rashard but he plays harder. i don't know if he necessarily idolizes rashard but he'll probably match up with him and think, "you know, i could _be_ like this guy." those are always fun to watch. #4, the more i think about it, the more i feel that we were built for the playoffs- or rather, that we've been waiting for them. 

(sorry, sky, for hijacking the thread. won't happen again. ) 

peace


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I am super psyched about the next round, I am totally gonna just overlook the Magic I dont think they have it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol


----------



## Balzac (Jun 29, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> Well when the Raptors have only beaten a total of 2 winning teams in the last 3 months, it is easy to look down on them. It isn't like the Raptors stormed into the playoffs. They limped into the playoffs. The Magic have been cruising since mid March, have the 2nd best road record in the league and 2nd best conference record in the east. I think it is pretty easy to see why Magic fans are confident.


None of that crap matters when the playoffs roll around. Here are things that DO matter: home court advantage, coaching, and players. Never, ever look beyond a team in the playoffs. I guess when you are the 80s Lakers or 90 Bulls you can shrug some teams off. But, let me reiterate that you are ORLANDO. None of your key players are proven in the POs. While I do like your chances in this series, this is hardly a slam dunk. Last year a lot of Raptor fans thought the NJ series was a cake walk. Of course, we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Well when the Raptors have only beaten a total of 2 winning teams in the last 3 months, it is easy to look down on them. It isn't like the Raptors stormed into the playoffs. They limped into the playoffs. The Magic have been cruising since mid March, have the 2nd best road record in the league and 2nd best conference record in the east. I think it is pretty easy to see why Magic fans are confident.


1.) our 2nd half schedule was pretty weak we play very little teams with a winning record think 13 of the last 15 games were vs teams with a losing record 

2.) Your record is misleading due to the fact you play in a weak division its easy to pile up wins vs the likes of Atlanta, Charlotte and miami

3.) I don't see how magic fans can judge the raps when the raps don't get and national games I guess they formed there opinion based on the previous head to head match ups, media hype and the 2 or 3 times they were on national TV 

4.) Its the playoffs and the previous 3 facts are a wash guess we'll see whos right when the series start


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

chocolove said:


> I am super psyched about the next round, I am totally gonna just overlook the Magic I dont think they have it.


Haha love the optimism. 


Delfino and Bargs will be bringing there A-game, I darn well guarentee it.


----------



## King Bosh (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm sure everyone knows the key of victory is to contain Dwight Howard. Rasho Nestorevic will be guarding Dwight Howard all series and all year he's done a pretty good job keeping the BIG MAN contain. But if Nesterovic gets in foul trouble then the Raps will have to send Bargnani or Humphries to guard him which will definitely hurt us. The key for the Raptors is to attack Dwight Howard, he's a defensive liability so he'll get in foul trouble pretty quickly and make him defend the perimiter by taking some outside jumpers he doesn't like to go out there. And as for him on the offensive side you got to keep is game out of the paint..he cant hit a 17 foot jump shot. He gets all his points from offensive rebounds, and dunks. But all those things are always easier said then done. No one contain the beast this year so what will be different in the playoffs right??? Playoff experience that's whats different. We've been horrible defenders almost all year so I dont see our defense suddenly become a shut down defense but what we do have going for us is that Magics aren't really good defenders as well so if you like defense dont watch this series lol. I cant make a prediction yet but as the match comes closer i'll give it to you guys. Go Raps Go


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> I love how the Orlando fans are completely under estimating the raps reminds me of last year when we did the same to New Jersey


If anyones getting underestimated it's the magic, not u guys. So many people outside of the Magic fanbase, are sayin they got Toronto in this one and that is just an extension of people underestimating us all season long. We got that chip on our shoulder and we want to prove that we are legit. You guys better bring your "A" game cuz Hedo, Dwight, Evans & Lewis have been bring'n it and have been lookin sharp lately as well as the rest of the Magic......I cant really say the same for the Raps tho.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> If anyones getting underestimated it's the magic, not u guys. So many people outside of the Magic fanbase, are sayin they got Toronto in this one and that is just an extension of people underestimating us all season long. We got that chip on our shoulder and we want to prove that we are legit. You guys better bring your "A" game cuz Hedo, Dwight, Evans & Lewis have been bring'n it and have been lookin sharp lately as well as the rest of the Magic......I cant really say the same for the Raps tho.


can you blame us for salivating at the chance to play the Magic rather than the Pistons? 

we have limped into the playoff, out of sync, but we're healthy and we're actually pretty good.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> can you blame us for salivating at the chance to play the Magic rather than the Pistons?
> 
> we have limped into the playoff, out of sync, but we're healthy and we're actually pretty good.


def a better matchup for your guys, but after reading the first 2 pages of this thread i am ROLLING lol at some of the homer comments...


i'm actually a fan of the RAPTORS and what they do, but there is a reason they are a 6 seed and it's not just injuries which i've read a million times already. doesn't seem like many of you RAPTOR fans know much about the MAGIC beyond what you see on ESPN (which is barely anything), but don't worry... you guys will get a proper introduction this weekend.



i'm in no way pointing you out SkyWalker because it seems like you are more subjective and know what the hell you are talking about instead of rallying for your team like a 10 year old fan.





Best of Luck to you guys and your team. :cheers:


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> def a better matchup for your guys, but after reading the first 2 pages of this thread i am ROLLING lol at some of the homer comments...
> 
> 
> i'm actually a fan of the RAPTORS and what they do, but there is a reason they are a 6 seed and it's not just injuries which i've read a million times already. doesn't seem like many of you RAPTOR fans know much about the MAGIC beyond what you see on ESPN (which is barely anything), but don't worry... you guys will get a proper introduction this weekend.
> ...


Like fans don't see things through rose colored glasses.....thanks for pointing out the obvious! 

Do we have faith in our team, sure, do we want to win sure, do we want to talk about our weaknesses no! 

We have a very good point guard combo, we have an all star power forward, we have a center who is playing the best ball of his long NBA career, we have a Euro league MVP.....can we not give our team a chance?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

MickyEyez said:


> def a better matchup for your guys, but after reading the first 2 pages of this thread i am ROLLING lol at some of the homer comments...
> 
> 
> i'm actually a fan of the RAPTORS and what they do, but there is a reason they are a 6 seed and it's not just injuries which i've read a million times already. doesn't seem like many of you RAPTOR fans know much about the MAGIC beyond what you see on ESPN (which is barely anything), but don't worry... you guys will get a proper introduction this weekend.
> ...


Raps fans have been so down on the team that they're getting up for this matchup and believe we can pull off the upset. I do.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

toronto has some of the most critical fans of our own team. i like the fact alot of us our confident, the matchup can work really well in our favor.

Yeah there is a reason we are 6 seed, because we played like one, but if you think the injuries werent a factor your crazy.

good for the guys like graham/humphries/brezec to get burn tonight vs. chicago

ORL looks good going in. Carlos Delfino vs. Evans will be the X-Factor matchup, really similar players IMO


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah, believe it or not, the most criticism of the fans is directed at our PG duo, which I'm sure either one of them the Magic team would want over Jameel Nelson.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Game 1 sunday at 12:30 on TNT


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow, we made it to the big sunday. Early game though, may suit us more because were used to the early Sunday games (well more use than any other team in the league I would say)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bright and early sunday morning eh? Looks like my roommates will be getting woken up.

We keep talking about how this team hasn't really clicked and after all the turmoil, it really comes down to Andrea and the bench. And something tells me that Andrea is good to go. His shot looks better, even if it does keep missing, he's been driving aggressively but with more control, he's even starting to deliver some hard fouls. 

With a tighter rotation Jose will get more time with Bosh and Rasho and I expect him to get easy shots for himself and Andrea. 

I guess my point is that our starting unit is solid and steady now that Ford and Bosh are back to 100%. A lot of people seem to think that AP has declined but I don't see it. Rasho's still in his prime! 

What does Mitch has up his sleeve? Is it Andrea coming off screens or zone defense or small ball?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Is anybody going to make a gamethread? I would but the playoffs deserve better than me :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i got no skills. my recommendation? embed a raptors 2007/2008 mix. 

will SVG start Mo Evans ya think? that's an easier matchup than he usually gets and i can't wait to see how Moon does on Turk, if that's the matchup.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Not that it matters so much in the playoffs but their depth is astonishingly bad.

Off the bench they'll have Foyle, Garrity, Bogans (if Evans starts), Arroyo, Dooling, and Redick. 

Cook and Batie aren't playing and Gortat won't.

Man it would be nice to get Howard in foul trouble.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And Bosh has all the skills to get him in trouble being the more agile man IMO. I cant see Evans starting, as playoffs mean best players on the floor as long as they can hack it (unless your the spurs)...


GAME THREAD NOW DAMN SOMEBODY :biggrin:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Evans has been the starter to close out the season and for 47 games this season.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

don't underrate mo

and bogans killed us earlier in the season.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

well the playoff forums got a game thread up, its a dozy too.


----------



## george (Aug 8, 2003)

And people thought we had a chance..lol we're to soft.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

orlando's good.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes, yes they are.


when the best rebounder in the league plays one of the more-lacking rebounding teams in the league & his team goes 10-13 from 3 in the first Q, your liable to look like ****


----------

